# Senior Trials in Winnipeg



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

We have sorted out the confusion and will be posting full details by Friday. The event will be held the weekend of July 10,11,12,13


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

cool beans


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Xs24-7 said:


> We have sorted out the confusion and will be posting full details by Friday. The event will be held the weekend of July 10,11,12,13


Gee, I want to move to Manitoba, you guys have 4 day weekends :tongue:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

NockOn said:


> Gee, I want to move to Manitoba, you guys have 4 day weekends :tongue:


Thats not all Claude:

1) In the Spring, you dont have to go to the lake. The lake come to you.

2) In the Summer, all the beating of mosquito wings keeps it unbearably cool.

3) In the fall, I am entitled to more deer tags than I can use.

4) In the Winter........We all head for the Dominican. :wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> Thats not all Claude:
> 
> 1) In the Spring, you dont have to go to the lake. The lake come to you.
> 
> ...


gary you forgot to mention we also have urban 4x4 trails we even name them most other citys call them streets


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

> We have sorted out the confusion and will be posting full details by Friday.


Where should be posted these full details?


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Any more info Ed?


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

We would of had things done 2 weeks ago if the HP committee wouldn't change dates on us. I have booked the field and put 20 rooms on hold at CMU University. Ed should have something together in the next couple of days. I wish the club hosting Nationals would get a host hotel or guide us to a good hotel.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hotel for Nationals*

Hi Rich, if you are talking about the Cdn Nat's in Laval this August, the website does seem to have two hotels listed - Comfort Inn, and Quality Inn? - doesn't really say how close to the venue they are though.

Would anyone know of a decent hotel to stay in Montreal for the Youth World Trials this June 05-08? Just wanted to start exploring options so I can make a decision once the Montreal Archery Club finalizes their schedule for the trials.


----------



## bowtech-steve (Jan 1, 2009)

Since you've booked the rooms at CMU, is it safe to assume that Trials will be shot on the same field as the 2008 Nationals?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Rich V said:


> We would of had things done 2 weeks ago if the HP committee wouldn't change dates on us. I have booked the field and put 20 rooms on hold at CMU University. Ed should have something together in the next couple of days. I wish the club hosting Nationals would get a host hotel or guide us to a good hotel.



Rich, I'm trying right now to find cheap accommodation for Nationals in Laval. Hotels are fine but pricey. I'm hoping to find some kind of University/college place that is cheap. I'll post here if I find something.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Trials Info( will be posted on fca.ca shortly as well)*

2009 Canadian Senior World Championships Team Trials

July 10-12/2009
Canadian Mennonite University
Winnipeg, MB

Schedule:
Tentative schedule as follows(awaiting Tech package from HPC)

July 10:
Official Practice 2-6pm
July 11:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
FITA STAR Ranking Event 9:00-2:30
July 11:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
Canadian Trials Round Robin Top 8 9:00-??
July 12:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
Canadian Trials Double Elimination Round 9:00-??



Location:
The event will be held on the same field that was used to host the 2008 Canadian National Championships. Located in central Winnipeg (At the corner of Grant Ave and Shaftsbury BLVD), it is close to all kinds of parks, shopping, hotels, movies, entertainment, etc. 


Accommodation:

Canadian Mennonite University Dorms:
Email: [email protected] or Call: (204)487-3300

Viscount Gort Hotel
1670 Portage Avenue
Winnipeg, MB R3J 0C9, Canada
(204) 775-0451‎
viscount-gort.com

Holiday Inn Airport West
2520 Portage Ave.
Winnipeg, MB R3J3T6, Canada
(204) 885-4478‎
holidayinn.com

Comfort Inn Airport
1770 Sergeant Ave.
Winnipeg, MB R3H 0C8, Canada
(204) 783-5627‎
choicehotels.ca
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Registration Form

Please Circle One:
Men Compound Men Recurve
Women Compound Women Recurve

Registrations Fee: $100 ($120 if received after June 15/09)

Cheques can be made out to: Interlake Archers

Please send to:
Interlake Archers
Box 1701
Stonewall, MB
R0C 2Z0


Any Questions or Comments can be emailed too:
[email protected]


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tentative schedule : July 11 will be a vvery busy day*

Given tentative schedule posted by Ed Wilson, it seem that July 11 will be a very busy day. :smile:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Denis_Beaudet said:


> Given tentative schedule posted by Ed Wilson, it seem that July 11 will be a very busy day. :smile:


i agree.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

OOps...that made it by 5 people....it will be corrected...thanks


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Apologies for the typo, here is the correct version:*

2009 Canadian Senior World Championships Team Trials

July 10-12/2009
Canadian Mennonite University
Winnipeg, MB

Schedule:
Tentative schedule as follows(awaiting Tech package from HPC)

July 10:
Official Practice 2-6pm
July 11:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
FITA STAR Ranking Event 9:00-2:30
July 12:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
Canadian Trials Round Robin Top 8 9:00-??
July 13:
Official Practice 8:00-8:45
Canadian Trials Double Elimination Round 9:00-??



Location:
The event will be held on the same field that was used to host the 2008 Canadian National Championships. Located in central Winnipeg (At the corner of Grant Ave and Shaftsbury BLVD), it is close to all kinds of parks, shopping, hotels, movies, entertainment, etc. 


Accommodation:

Canadian Mennonite University Dorms:
Email: [email protected] or Call: (204)487-3300

Viscount Gort Hotel
1670 Portage Avenue
Winnipeg, MB R3J 0C9, Canada
(204) 775-0451‎
viscount-gort.com

Holiday Inn Airport West
2520 Portage Ave.
Winnipeg, MB R3J3T6, Canada
(204) 885-4478‎
holidayinn.com

Comfort Inn Airport
1770 Sergeant Ave.
Winnipeg, MB R3H 0C8, Canada
(204) 783-5627‎
choicehotels.ca
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Registration Form

Please Circle One:
Men Compound Men Recurve
Women Compound Women Recurve

Registrations Fee: $100 ($120 if received after June 15/09)

Cheques can be made out to: Interlake Archers

Please send to:
Interlake Archers
Box 1701
Stonewall, MB
R0C 2Z0


Any Questions or Comments can be emailed too:
[email protected]


----------

